# [MIL] Leaving a questionable legacy? - The Daily Star



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td width=80 align=center valign=top><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/6i-0&fd=R&url=http://www.thedailystar.net/story.php%3Fnid%3D34817&cid=1156198840&ei=3akeSIXBCon-ygSslbFY&usg=AFrqEzfymOnAuYnyV7Cri2XW-ZXQGxQWMA"><img src=http://www.google.com/news?imgefp=2ndQjJX1Z6sJ&imgurl=www.thedailystar.net/photos/2008-05-04__point1.jpg width=70 height=80 alt="" border=1><br><font size=-2>The Daily Star</font></a></font></td><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/6-0&fd=R&url=http://www.thedailystar.net/story.php%3Fnid%3D34817&cid=1156198840&ei=3akeSIXBCon-ygSslbFY&usg=AFrqEze0xQzD5S36VBvdK48q6_4FMLBf-w">Leaving a questionable legacy?</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>The Daily Star, Bangladesh -</font> <nobr>May 3, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>How the IG of police will explain the act of his officer when we hear him making repeated utterances that his forces are now <b>working</b> without any pressure <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

